# Government experience vs. private experience for PE



## humner (Feb 23, 2011)

I was just wondering if there are other people out there who have submitted their experience to their state boards as a government worker and were told they need more. I keep hearing that in New York state, the state boards almost want double the time compared to private experience.


----------



## Ambrug20 (Feb 23, 2011)

humner said:


> I was just wondering if there are other people out there who have submitted their experience to their state boards as a government worker and were told they need more. I keep hearing that in New York state, the state boards almost want double the time compared to private experience.


the regulations said, that it needed 12 yrs to work under professional engineer without EIT, or 4 yrs with EIT. It does not said anything about private or government experience. It could be decline, probably, if your experience not related to the field you apply. This is my opinion, not a statement.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 28, 2011)

humner said:


> I was just wondering if there are other people out there who have submitted their experience to their state boards as a government worker and were told they need more. I keep hearing that in New York state, the state boards almost want double the time compared to private experience.



My engagements were made up of both private and public.


----------



## den064 (Mar 20, 2011)

humner said:


> I was just wondering if there are other people out there who have submitted their experience to their state boards as a government worker and were hey need more. I keep hearing that in New York state, the state boards almost want double the time compared to private experience.


I work for NYSt doing highway design and they approved me with 4 years and 1 month I think the biggestest thing is list what manual you were using (MUTCD, AASTHO) for your work.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think all of my experience was some sort of Gov't. Some Corps of Engineers and some with one of the local County Engineers Office. No problem getting approved in Ohio, but I also made sure all the experience I listed was under a PE.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 27, 2011)

In Colorado, the key thing they look for is "progressive engineering experience", meaning you need to do more than just plan review, CAD work, and quantities. The PE oversight isnt as critical or required, but it is preferred. The important thing to highlight on your application is that you have grown as an engineer. I know some engineers who spent their first 5 years out of school only estimating, and the board required almost 3 more years of experience. Even I needed an extra 4 months of experience because I had a relatively flat start to my career.

IMO, its not about who your employer is, its about what you do while you work there and to a certain extent how you present what you did.


----------



## hombre (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm chemical and not in NY, but I did 4 years all gummint work and it passed the state board no problem.


----------



## avd (Apr 1, 2011)

hombre said:


> I'm chemical and not in NY, but I did 4 years all gummint work and it passed the state board no problem.


my application sailed through Nj to take the PE and my comity application was process in 3 weeks in NYS. NJ I listed 3 years of non-government work, but it was not endorsed. and about 17 years of municipal experience, in NY only my government wark was listed.

Never heard that work as an EIT is credited more, I got my EIT in college.


----------



## avd (Apr 1, 2011)

hombre said:


> I'm chemical and not in NY, but I did 4 years all gummint work and it passed the state board no problem.


my application sailed through Nj to take the PE and my comity application was process in 3 weeks in NYS. NJ I listed 3 years of non-government work, but it was not endorsed. and about 17 years of municipal experience, in NY only my government wark was listed.

Never heard that work as an EIT is credited more, I got my EIT in college.


----------

